# This SO Sad....



## Centauress (14 October 2012)

http://www.aol.co.uk/video/shuttle-endeavour-driven-though-la-streets/517506650/

But at Least its *NOT* Being Cut up for Scrap....


----------



## Alec Swan (14 October 2012)

Sad?  I rather agree with you,  when we consider that regardless of the achievements of getting into space,  the countless billions which have been poured into a project,  whilst in America the slum (and mostly black slum) conditions have been,  or should have been,  an embarrassment, then the achievements in the face of such neglect,  should be a similar embarrassment.

I don't mean to be a kill-joy,  but I fail to see how our lives have been advanced after the first man in space.

Alec.


----------



## meandmyself (14 October 2012)

What's sad about that? It's being put somewhere that thousands of people can enjoy it.


----------



## Centauress (14 October 2012)

Sad in the Fact That She will *NEVER* Take Fight and Kiss the Sky again...


----------



## fburton (14 October 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			Sad?  I rather agree with you,  when we consider that regardless of the achievements of getting into space,  the countless billions which have been poured into a project,  whilst in America the slum (and mostly black slum) conditions have been,  or should have been,  an embarrassment, then the achievements in the face of such neglect,  should be a similar embarrassment.
		
Click to expand...

Of course, the same could be said in relation to the money spent on the Iraq war, for instance. Imagine what could be done with all _those_ countless billions if they had been spent on alleviating world hunger, providing clean water, or even 'selfishly' on infrastructure projects at home.




			I don't mean to be a kill-joy,  but I fail to see how our lives have been advanced after the first man in space.
		
Click to expand...

Straight from the horse's mouth...

http://spinoff.nasa.gov/Spinoff2008/tech_benefits.html

and then there are plenty of other sites, e.g.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...t-leaps-how-nasa-rocked-our-world-879377.html

(Interestingly, two famous 'spinoffs' - teflon and velcro - actually aren't.)


----------



## Welsh (14 October 2012)

I don't believe man ever went to the moon...

*runs off & hides*


----------



## fburton (14 October 2012)

Welsh said:



			I don't believe man ever went to the moon...
		
Click to expand...

Seriously??


----------



## Welsh (14 October 2012)

Armstrongs family have announced it was Neils wish to have his ashes scattered at the place where he made history. I dont even think we still have that set, a spokesman from MGM studios said.


----------



## Centauress (14 October 2012)

Sorry for Posting...
Think it's just Me getting Worked up about Next Sun and it Made Me Cry so I thoght I'd Share...
Wasn't Expecting This amount of negatives though I must admit...


----------



## Welsh (14 October 2012)

Sorry  &#10084;


----------



## meandmyself (14 October 2012)

Centauress said:



			Sorry for Posting...
Think it's just Me getting Worked up about Next Sun and it Made Me Cry so I thoght I'd Share...
Wasn't Expecting This amount of negatives though I must admit...
		
Click to expand...

You've sparked a debate. Not a bad thing. 

Can I ask why you capitalize random words though?


----------



## fburton (14 October 2012)

Welsh said:



			Armstrong&#8217;s family have announced it was Neil&#8217;s wish to have his ashes scattered at the place where he made history. &#8220;I don&#8217;t even think we still have that set,&#8221; a spokesman from MGM studios said.
		
Click to expand...

Well, it made me laugh anyway. 

I do think it's quite sad that we (humanity) can't get our act together enough to maintain an active, manned space programme with a view to ambitious goals like exploring Mars. But I am even sadder that we can't get our act together enough to look after what we have already here on Earth, including each other - so in that sense I have sympathy with Alec's point of view.


----------



## Welsh (14 October 2012)

Today | 04:14 PM
fburton
But I am even sadder that we can't get our act together enough to look after what we have already here on Earth, including each other - so in that sense I have sympathy with Alec's point of view.~ quote

Absolutely agree with you


----------



## Centauress (14 October 2012)

meandmyself said:



			Can I ask why you capitalize random words though?
		
Click to expand...

  Because I'm Dislexic and My Spelling SUCKS!!!


----------



## fburton (14 October 2012)

Centauress said:



 Because I'm Dislexic and My Spelling SUCKS!!! 

Click to expand...

Actually, your spelling is pretty good!


----------



## Centauress (14 October 2012)

Thanks
MS Spell Check is The Bees Knees....

It tend to Spell How the word sounds, So if its Wrong most can work out what I'm trying to spell


----------



## meandmyself (14 October 2012)

Centauress said:



 Because I'm Dislexic and My Spelling SUCKS!!! 

Click to expand...

Your spelling is fine.  I wasn't trying to be offensive- just wondering.


----------



## Welly (15 October 2012)

When I saw this over the weekend all I could think of was the specs savers advert.


----------



## Ashgrove (15 October 2012)

Welly said:



			When I saw this over the weekend all I could think of was the specs savers advert.
		
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Centauress (15 October 2012)

Yeah....


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 October 2012)

Centauress said:



 Because I'm Dislexic and My Spelling SUCKS!!! 

Click to expand...

Me too an some  just think we are lazy or such. I get slung out and quartered for my spelling and punctuation and use of sentences.  Some here think they are the spelling police.

 I could not care less if some SPO  feel they need to correct every one of us D people's threads.  They need to get a life, not referring to you meandmyself .


----------



## fburton (15 October 2012)

Leviathan said:



			Me too an some  just think we are lazy or such. I get slung out and quartered for my spelling and punctuation and use of sentences.  Some here think they are the spelling police.

Click to expand...

I guess it's a convenient cover for those whose poor spelling _is_ just down to laziness. I don't think sloppy English is a big enough deal to make me want to go around correcting people, but rightly or wrongly it does create an impression.


----------



## applecart14 (15 October 2012)

Welsh said:



			Sorry  &#10084;
		
Click to expand...

Well I think its quite sad actually.  The fact that the USA achieved so much, and now the dream is over for Endeavour.  I do believe man went to space, I can't think why this would have been made up otherwise, what is the point, just to say "we won the space race".  No I don't think so.

Poignant and sad.


----------



## NoseyPosey (17 October 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			I don't mean to be a kill-joy,  but I fail to see how our lives have been advanced after the first man in space.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Well I can instantly think of quite a few from the obvious such as increased computing power, advances in communications, lighter composite materials to the less obvious such as medical research into how the human body reacts to stress etc.

Add to that the knock-on effects such as inspiring people to be engineers, scientists...........


----------



## Alec Swan (20 October 2012)

NoseyPosey said:



			Well I can instantly think of quite a few from the obvious such as increased computing power, advances in communications, lighter composite materials to the less obvious such as medical research into how the human body reacts to stress etc.

Add to that the knock-on effects such as inspiring people to be engineers, scientists...........
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree,  except that all of the admirable achievements which you've listed,  were achievable without going in to space.  

The countless billions which have been spent (I prefer _waisted_) on space exploration and war,  could have made the world a better and safer place.  

Alec.


----------



## Lacuna (20 October 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			I'd agree,  except that all of the admirable achievements which you've listed,  were achievable without going in to space.  

The countless billions which have been spent (I prefer _waisted_) on space exploration and war,  could have made the world a better and safer place.  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Space research/exploration gets about $18 billion in the US federal budget. Feels a bit like a drop in the ocean when they spend about £375 billion on health and about $700 billion on  the military


----------



## NoseyPosey (22 October 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			I'd agree,  except that all of the admirable achievements which you've listed,  *were achievable without going in to space.  *The countless billions which have been spent (I prefer _waisted_) on space exploration and war,  could have made the world a better and safer place.  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Well that's not quite what you said Alec! How long would those advances have taken had we not gone into space? It's a sad fact but many advances are made as a result of war and only a fool will say that because of that war is desireable but to echo the phrase "Necessity is the mother of all invention", to do something, you've got to have the need or an extremely desireable want. Usually, the need will go hand in hand with the want but more often than not, discovery is accidental so a lot of advances are a knock-on effect of going into space (or war) - we didn't specifically go into space to discover them.


----------



## elijahasgal (22 October 2012)

I am glad that it is going to be put in a position to be enjoyed by many, but the billions that have been spent going into the slums?
I have friends out there on disability, and basically their system is dire.  They are basically not given enough to cover rent, medical bills (which may be subsadised, but are not fully covered) and food.  Basically they are waiting for them to die. 
Slums....it may be hard, but the hardest thing is for the people to escape the poverty and slum mentality.  Some do, so it prooves that it is possible


----------

